# pensando...che non ne nascesse qualche tumulto



## wster

From Machiavelli:

Era stato Annibale in Italia otto o dieci anni, aveva ripieno di occisione de' Romani  tutta questa provincia, quando venne in Senato Marco Centenio Penula, uomo vilissimo (  nondimanco aveva avuto qualche grado nella milizia), ed offersesi, che, se gli davano  autorità di potere fare esercito d'uomini volontari in qualunque luogo volesse in Italia,  ei darebbe loro, in brevissimo tempo, preso o morto Annibale. Al Senato parve la domanda  di costui temeraria; nondimeno, ei, pensando, che s' ella se gli negasse e nel popolo si  fusse dipoi saputa la sua chiesta, che *non* ne nascesse qualche tumulto, invidia e mal  grado contro all'ordine senatorio, gliene concessono: volendo più tosto mettere a  pericolo tutti coloro che lo seguitassono, che fare surgere nuovi sdegni nel popolo;  sapendo quanto simile partito fusse per essere accetto, e quanto fusse difficile il  dissuaderlo.

Why is there a _non_ here?  It seems like the _non_ falsifies the meaning.  I would translate it: _...To the Senate his request seemed reckless; nonetheless, it [the Senate], thinking that if it [the request] were denied to him and in the people his request was then known, that from that would (not??) arise some tumults...  _I don't see the need for a _non._ I am pretty sure I have seen other examples of unwelcome _non_'s like this one although I don't have them handy.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elfa

Hi wster,

I think you could say in English _...that some tumult might not arise... _In other words, that the tumult *would* arise. Yes, the "non" is quite common in subjunctive phrases like this.

For example, the translation of the TV serial "Til Death Us Do Part" is _Finché la morte non ci separi_. I think you could say in English "until Death might not separate us..." = "until Death separates us". I can't tell you the rule - maybe wait for a grammarian to respond...


----------



## wster

Here is another kind of example:

...la plebe non pensò di fraudare in alcuna parte lo editto con il dare  meno che non doveva...

Here there is no adjective like _qualche_ to massage to help make sense of the _non_.


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Hi wster,
> 
> I think you could say in English _...that some tumult might not arise... _In other words, that the tumult *would* arise. Yes, the "non" is quite common in subjunctive phrases like this.
> 
> For example, the translation of the TV serial "Til Death Us Do Part" is _Finché la morte non ci separi_. I think you could say in English "until Death might not separate us..." = "until Death separates us". I can't tell you the rule - maybe wait for a grammarian to respond...


Actually, the name of the TV series is "Til Death Us Do Part",  a bit of a joke which translates to "separati fino alla morte". The phrase from the marriage liturgy is "Til death do us part", which translates to _finché la morte non ci separi_ as you say.

Ok, so the Senate accepts Penula's offer to haul Hannibal in, dead or alive, and they said yes to his offer, as they feared an uprising otherwise (if the people got wind of the fact they'd said no to him, if you see what I mean:.

I'm not sure about _that some tumult might arise, _Elfa, although it may well be that in "Olde Englishe" it was used the same way it is in Italian. We need the grammarians in, you're quite right.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> Actually, the name of the TV series is "Til Death Us Do Part" (quite so - that's what I wrote!),  a bit of a joke which translates to "separati fino alla morte". Well, I don't know - here's the wiki article which is the same as what I wrote other than leaving out the article The phrase from the marriage liturgy is "Til death do us part", which translates to _finché la morte non ci separi_ as you say.


----------



## london calling

This Wiki says "Til Death Us Do Part". I don't know how old you are, but I was sometimes allowed to watch it on TV (when mum wasn't around!), as it was one of my nan's favourites, so I remember it well.


----------



## wster

Here is another one.  The non right is wrong:  

Non poteva, pertanto, Piero  onestamente pigliare questa parte, per non potere distruggere con buona fama quella  libertà, alla quale egli era stato preposto guardia: dipoi, non potendo questi favori  farsi segreti e a un tratto, erano per Piero pericolosissimi; perché comunche ei si fusse  scoperto amico ai Medici, sarebbe diventato sospetto ed odioso al popolo: donde ai nimici  suoi nasceva molto più commodità di opprimerlo, che non avevano prima.

Am I to understand from the responses so far that none of these three examples makes sense in contemporary Italian?  I just need to know that.  If so, then I think I can explain them by a comparison with French.


----------



## london calling

wster said:


> Am I to understand from the responses so far that none of these three examples makes sense in contemporary Italian? An Italian would understand them, I'm sure, but if you want more details I suggest you ask that question in the _Solo Italiano_ forum. I just need to know that. If so, then I think I can explain them by a comparison with French. You're not allowed to use French here, that's the problem.


There quite a few examples of this kind of thing in contemporary Italian as well (but we can't go into that here, wrong forum).


----------



## wster

london calling said:


> There quite a few examples of this kind of thing in contemporary Italian as well (but we can't go into that here, wrong forum).



OK, there are quite a few examples.  But are these somehow different?  Why do we need the grammarians?


----------



## london calling

wster said:


> OK, there are quite a few examples. But are these somehow different? Why do we need the grammarians?


I need English grammarians to confirm that Elfa's suggestion would work, as I really have no idea if a construction like that is or was possible.


----------



## wster

Well, Elfa's suggested _gloss_ is a good one if that is the sense of the Italian.  However, it is not, nor would it ever have been suitable _translation_.  However, that style of gloss would only work where there is an adjective.  What about the second and third examples??


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, wster 

Questo è italiano arcaico e, certo, oggi non scriveremmo in questo modo. Eppure, leggendolo, non riesco a trovare strano o sbagliato l'uso del *non *in questi testi. Voglio dire che il *non *non mi comunica il significato contrario, sbagliato.
Per esempio: leggo "con il dare meno che non doveva" come "con il dare meno di quanto doveva". Mi viene spontaneo leggerlo così 

Mi rendo conto che non è un granché, come risposta 

P.S. Urka! Mi sono persa in fantasticherie e non avevo letto gli ultimi quattro (!) post!


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao wster


wster said:


> Here is another one.  The non right is wrong:
> 
> "Non poteva, pertanto, Piero  onestamente pigliare questa parte _(non poteva scegliere questa posizione)_, per non potere _(perché non voleva, non volendo)_ distruggere con buona fama quella  libertà, alla quale egli era stato preposto guardia: dipoi, non potendo questi favori  farsi segreti e a un tratto _(non potendo questi favori essere compiuti in segreto e in una volta sola)_, erano per Piero pericolosissimi; perché comunche ei si fusse  scoperto amico ai Medici, sarebbe diventato sospetto ed odioso al popolo: donde ai nimici  suoi nasceva molto più commodità di opprimerlo, che non avevano prima _(nasceva molto più interesse a ucciderlo/reprimerlo, di quanta ne avessero prima/di quanta non ne avessero prima)_."


Non c'è nessun non di troppo. Nell'ultimo caso le due forme sono equivalenti, con e senza non.



> Al Senato parve la domanda di costui temeraria; nondimeno, ei, *pensando*, che s' ella se gli negasse e nel popolo si fusse dipoi saputa la sua chiesta, *che non ne nascesse* qualche tumulto, invidia e mal grado contro all'ordine senatorio, gliene concessono



_Ei, temendo che ne nascesse/non ne nascesse._
Anche qui la formula è equivalente. L'aggiunta di un *non*, sicuramente di uso piuttosto letterario, non serve a negare quanto affermato ma a tradurre il pensiero indiretto e a rafforzarlo: _temeva che succedesse, si augurava che non succedesse_. L'uso in letteratura è piuttosto comune.
Mea opinio.


----------



## wster

violadaprile said:


> Ciao wster
> 
> Non c'è nessun non di troppo. Nell'ultimo caso le due forme sono equivalenti, con e senza non.
> 
> 
> 
> _Ei, temendo che ne nascesse/non ne nascesse._
> Anche qui la formula è equivalente. L'aggiunta di un *non*, sicuramente di uso piuttosto letterario, non serve a negare quanto affermato ma a tradurre il pensiero indiretto e a rafforzarlo: _temeva che succedesse, si augurava che non succedesse_. L'uso in letteratura è piuttosto comune.
> Mea opinio.



I see.  I figured something like that was going on.  One sees such things in French in comparisons and fear clauses (also in Greek for fear clauses).

Is it archaic?


----------



## violadaprile

No, in italiano non è arcaico, si può trovare ancora come rafforzativo.
_Pensava che non succedesse_, significa che era convinto che non succedesse. In italiano la negazione qui è una vera negazione, altrimenti non ci vuole.
Però _Temeva che succedesse/non succedesse_, si può usare nelle due forme, la seconda è un rafforzativo del timore e della speranza, _si augurava che non succedesse_ e forse faceva qualcosa in tal senso.
Per lo più dipende dal verbo che si usa. Con "pensava" è sicuramente un uso antiquato.


----------



## wster

Gratzie e gratzie a tutti!


----------



## Odysseus54

violadaprile said:


> Però _Temeva che succedesse/non succedesse_, si può usare nelle due forme, la seconda è un rafforzativo del timore e della speranza, _si augurava che non succedesse_ e forse faceva qualcosa in tal senso.
> Per lo più dipende dal verbo che si usa. Con "pensava" è sicuramente un uso antiquato.



Temo che non sia vero 


"Temo che non sia partito"  non e' un rafforzativo di "Temo che sia partito".


In latino si diceva "timeo ne.. " , ma in italiano "temere", "aver paura" ecc. reggono una semplice oggettiva, dove la negazione svolge il suo ruolo normale.


----------



## violadaprile

Io l'ho trovato scritto molte volte ma non saprei al momento fare la citazione.
Quindi mi adeguo.


----------



## Odysseus54

violadaprile said:


> Io l'ho trovato scritto molte volte ma non saprei al momento fare la citazione.
> Quindi mi adeguo.




Non lo metto in dubbio - credo pero' che, come nel caso del brano di Machiavelli, si tratti di un uso antico e letterario, probabilmente influenzato dal latino.  E dico 'credo' perche' non ne sono sicuro.


Per l'italiano moderno invece non mi pare ci possano essere dubbi.


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Fors'è utile.



luway said:


> there's for example this thread in 'Solo Italiano' on the same topic: "fino a quando non", and as you'll read in these cases whether you use 'non' or not the meaning won't change. It's called 'espletivo', or 'pleonastico' (see post #3).


----------



## violadaprile

Eccola qua, giusto.
pleonastico = rafforzamento


----------



## london calling

wster said:


> Well, Elfa's suggested _gloss_ is a good one if that is the sense of the Italian. However, it is not, nor would it ever have been suitable _translation_. However, that style of gloss would only work where there is an adjective. What about the second and third examples??


Sorry, I meant I'd like to hear a grammarian's opinion on this:

_that some tumult might not arise... _In other words, that the tumult *would* arise


----------



## Walt Whitman

Hi, wster.
“Che non ne nascesse qualche tumulto” = affinché (il rifiuto del Senato) NON causasse qualche tumulto. 
It is just a final clause. I don’t think the adverb “non” falsifies the meaning here. 
It would falsify it if you left it out. 
I believe your English translation is correct without a “not”.
The “non” would be incorrect if the conjunction was, say, “per paura che”:
“Per paura che il rifiuto del Senato causasse qualche tumulto”. 
WW


----------



## wster

Walt Whitman said:


> Hi, wster.
> “Che non ne nascesse qualche tumulto” = affinché (il rifiuto del Senato) NON causasse qualche tumulto.
> It is just a final clause. I don’t think the adverb “non” falsifies the meaning here.
> It would falsify it if you left it out.
> I believe your English translation is correct without a “not”.
> The “non” would be incorrect if the conjunction was, say, “per paura che”:
> “Per paura che il rifiuto del Senato causasse qualche tumulto”.
> WW



I don't think that is correct because it is a conditional statement.  But we can't replace "then" by "in order that."  _If P, in order that Q_ wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Hi, wster.
If you refer to your translation, yes, you are right. 
I have misinterpreted it. "Would arise" should be replaced by "might / should arise" (subjunctive).
WW


----------



## Odysseus54

Walt Whitman said:


> Hi, wster.
> “Che non ne nascesse qualche tumulto” = affinché (il rifiuto del Senato) NON causasse qualche tumulto.
> It is just a final clause. I don’t think the adverb “non” falsifies the meaning here.
> It would falsify it if you left it out.
> I believe your English translation is correct without a “not”.
> The “non” would be incorrect if the conjunction was, say, “per paura che”:
> “Per paura che il rifiuto del Senato causasse qualche tumulto”.
> WW




_Al Senato parve la domanda  di costui temeraria; nondimeno, ei,  pensando, che s' ella se gli negasse e nel popolo si  fusse dipoi saputa  la sua chiesta, che *non* ne nascesse qualche tumulto, invidia e  mal  grado contro all'ordine senatorio, gliene concessono: volendo più  tosto mettere a  pericolo tutti coloro che lo seguitassono, che fare  surgere nuovi sdegni nel popolo;  sapendo quanto simile partito fusse  per essere accetto, e quanto fusse difficile il  dissuaderlo._

La finale di cui parli, da quale principale dipenderebbe ?  e qual'e' l'apodosi di " s'ella se gli negasse ecc. "  ?  Sinceramente la sintassi non mi quadra - riesci a spiegarmela ?

Con tutto il rispetto per Machiavelli, e' un italiano bestiale..


----------



## Walt Whitman

Dato per scontato che si tratta di un italiano che ti fa scervellare per interpretarlo (sono d’accordo con te, Odysseus54), 
tento di risponderti, anche se ci vorrebbe un italianista.

Al Senato la sua richiesta sembrò temeraria; 
tuttavia, pensando che se (esso) vi si fosse opposto e il popolo ne fosse venuto a conoscenza, 
affinché (il rifiuto) non provocasse qualche tumulto, invidia e disapprovazione nei confronti del Senato, 
esso (il Senato) l’accettò.
Io la interpreto così.
La proposizione finale dipenderebbe da “esso l’accettò”. 
Non mi chiedere di andare oltre. Il periodo che ho tentato di ricostruire è composto da una principale e due subordinate. 
Ci potrebbe essere una subordinata di grado 1 e una subordinata di grado 2. Dovrei rifletterci sopra. 
WW


----------



## Odysseus54

Walt Whitman said:


> Dato per scontato che si tratta di un italiano che ti fa scervellare per interpretarlo (sono d’accordo con te, Odysseus54),
> tento di risponderti, anche se ci vorrebbe un italianista.
> 
> Al Senato la sua richiesta sembrò temeraria;
> tuttavia, pensando che se (esso) vi si fosse opposto e il popolo ne fosse venuto a conoscenza,
> affinché (il rifiuto) non provocasse qualche tumulto, invidia e disapprovazione nei confronti del Senato,
> esso (il Senato) l’accettò.
> Io la interpreto così.
> La proposizione finale dipenderebbe da “esso l’accettò”.
> Non mi chiedere di andare oltre. Il periodo che ho tentato di ricostruire è composto da una principale e due subordinate.
> Ci potrebbe essere una subordinata di grado 1 e una subordinata di grado 2. Dovrei rifletterci sopra.
> WW



Per carita', sarebbe un'interpretazione tranquillizzante - ma rimane sospesa la frase " s'ella gli negasse ecc. ".

A me puzza di costruzione modellata sul "timere ne.. " latino, che nell'italiano moderno abbiamo perduto - ma sto parlando di ricordi del liceo..

Comunque, facendo una ricerca con "temendo che non.. " si trovano parecchi esempi - per esempio qui, in una citazione di una novella di Gianbattista Giraldi, anche lui del XVI secolo, dove si narra di una donna che si trova fortuitamente ad ammirare le pudende di un uomo particolarmente dotato :
_
Queste veggendo la lasciva donna, e parendole esse maravigliose, rispetto a quelle del suo marito, non sapeva levar gli occhi da mirarle : pure temendo, che *non* sopravvenisse od il marito, od altri che gli riferisse con quanto avido occhio ella cosi' fatta cosa mirava, ch'onesta donna avrebbe schifato di vedere, indi si tolse, ma cio' porto' cosi' impresso nella mente, che solo bramava ecc ecc _


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ciao Odysseus54.

(1) Nel tuo esempio tratto da Giraldi siamo in presenza (secondo me) di un “non” pleonastico, ossia non necessario. 
Se lo sopprimessimo il significato non cambierebbe: “pure temendo che sopravvenisse…”.

(2) Che cosa c’entra la frase che rimane sospesa con quella che stiamo analizzando, ossia quella che contiene un “non” necessario e non pleonastico?
WW


----------



## Odysseus54

Walt Whitman said:


> Ciao Odysseus54.
> 
> (1) Nel tuo esempio tratto da Giraldi siamo in presenza (secondo me) di un “non” pleonastico, ossia non necessario.
> Se lo sopprimessimo il significato non cambierebbe: “pure temendo che sopravvenisse…”.
> 
> (2) Che cosa c’entra la frase che rimane sospesa con quella che stiamo analizzando, ossia quella che contiene un “non” necessario e non pleonastico?
> WW




1) L'ipotesi che il 'non' possa essere pleonastico mi lascia perplesso e poco convinto.
In italiano moderno
"temendo che il marito arrivasse"  e  "temendo che il marito non arrivasse" sono due frasi diverse, di significato chiaramente contrario.  La frase dell'esempio ha chiaramente il significato di "temendo che il marito arrivasse", quindi e' formata secondo regole non riconosciute dall'italiano moderno..
In latino,  'timere' si costruisce con una specie di finale , con un 'ne' = 'ut non' , che corrisponde perfettamente al "temendo che non" del mio esempio. ( e per dire "temo che non.." si dice "timeo ut/ne non" - ogni negazione ha una sua funzione precisa, ma con una costruzione diversa dall'italiano, che con 'temere' vuole l'oggettiva di cio' che si teme , e invece in latino vuole una completiva di cui si ipotizza un'origine paratattica e ottativa ) 
L'ipotesi di una costruzione latineggiante ora obsoleta ma ancora in uso nel '500 ( e chissa' fino a quando ) , mi convince molto di piu' di un ipotetico pleonasmo.

2) Una volta tolto di mezzo l'ipotetico 'non' pleonastico ( tirato fuori da Lovely, ma da una discussione su tutt'altro argomento ) , rimane la tua ipotesi di una finale retta dalla principale "gliene concessono".  Se si accetta questa ipotesi , rimane 'sospesa' la protasi , la condizione "s'ella se gli negasse = se glie la si fosse negata", alla quale non segue una ipotetica conseguenza, dato che appunto stai utilizzando il " che non ne nascesse ecc.. " come una vera e propria finale.  Cioe', la tua interpretazione richiede, per poter essere valida, uno strafalcione vero e proprio da parte dello scrivente, il che si aggiunge alle altre perplessita' diciamo cosi' positive, come considerazione ad absurdum.


Before we get zapped, I don't think we are off-topic, Latin and all.

The first poster posed a question, about this 'strange' construction.  After due consideration, based on the point I tried to make above, I think 'pensare' here is treated in context as 'temere' , and this construction is archaic and now obsolete, it is rooted in our Latin past and there is no pleonastic 'non'.

What I don't know is if it is a 'latinism' , an artifice of the literary language in use when Machiavelli was writing, or if that's the way 'temere' was used at the time, a way closer to Latin than it is now.  And I don't know where to find the answer.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Prima che ricominci ad occuparmi di questo rompicapo, potresti proporre una tua parafrasi del testo di Machiavelli, compresa analisi sintattica?
Sto leggendo la tua risposta, soprattutto la parte in inglese, e non mi pare di aver scritto che la frase di Machiavelli contiene un "non" pleonastico, anzi io penso che sia necessario.
Ma data l'ora e la stanchezza dopo una giornata di lavoro, è molto probabile che debba rileggermi il tuo ultimo post con più attenzione.
Odysseus, ti auguro una felice notte.
WW


----------



## london calling

Ma siete d'accordo in tutto questo con la mia interpretazione (post 5?):

_So the Senate accepts Penula's offer to haul Hannibal in, dead or alive, and they said yes to his offer, as they feared an uprising otherwise (if the people got wind of the fact they'd said no to him).?

_Interpretazione, non traduzione.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Io sì, LC, almeno sino a nuovi sviluppi.
WW


----------



## Odysseus54

Ma anch'io - e' la spiegazione quello su cui si sta discutendo, non il significato.



Walt Whitman said:


> Prima che ricominci ad occuparmi di questo rompicapo, potresti proporre una tua parafrasi del testo di Machiavelli, compresa analisi sintattica?
> Sto leggendo la tua risposta, soprattutto la parte in inglese, e non mi pare di aver scritto che la frase di Machiavelli contiene un "non" pleonastico, anzi io penso che sia necessario.
> Ma data l'ora e la stanchezza dopo una giornata di lavoro, è molto probabile che debba rileggermi il tuo ultimo post con più attenzione.
> Odysseus, ti auguro una felice notte.
> WW



Mi appoggio alla tua parafrasi :


Al Senato la sua richiesta sembrò temeraria; 
tuttavia, pensando che  ( causale = 'poiche' pensavano' - subordinata di primo grado )
se vi si fosse opposto e il popolo ne fosse venuto a conoscenza,  ( condizionale, subordinata di 3o )
esso (il rifiuto) avrebbe potuto provocare qualche tumulto, invidia e disapprovazione nei confronti del Senato,  ( oggettiva retta da 'pensando che', ma anche reggente della condizionale , sub di 2o )
esso (il Senato) l’accettò.  ( principale )


dove pero' secondo me l'oggettiva e' costruita colla costruzione simile a " timeo ne " su cui ho gia' tanto pontificato.  Costruzione paratattica/ottativa :  "pensando : che non ne venisse ecc. ( augurio ) "  ( simile alla costruzione "che non possa succederti mai ! " ecc ) 

Adesso pero' spero che qualcun'altro si inserisca e dica la sua.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> dove pero' secondo me l'oggettiva e' costruita colla costruzione simile a " timeo ne " su cui ho gia' tanto pontificato.  Costruzione paratattica/ottativa :  "pensando : che non ne venisse ecc. ( augurio ) "  ( simile alla costruzione "che non possa succederti mai ! " ecc ) Adesso pero' spero che qualcun altro si inserisca e dica la sua.



Ok, mi inserisco e dico la mia, ma vado a sensazione, eh?
L'ipotesi della costruzione alla "timeo ne" mi sembra convincente.
Un'altra ipotesi, campata per aria, però, potrebbe essere questa: "chiedendosi se non potesse derivarne qualche tumulto".
No, dai, secondo me il modello "timeo ne" qui ha il suo perché


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ultimo tentativo, (forse). 
pensando che (subordinata implicita di 1° grado)
s’ella se gli negasse (subordinata di 3° grado)
e nel popolo si fusse dipoi saputa la sua chiesta  (coordinata alla sub. di 3°) grado
che non ne nascesse qualche tumulto, invidia e mal grado contro all’ordine senatorio subordinata di 2° grado)
ei gliene concessono (principale)

Questo è il testo originale analizzato sintatticamente. 
Poiché stiamo ragionando su un testo scritto in un italiano che risale a più di cinquecento anni fa, 
e non siamo esperti italianisti (almeno io non lo sono), 
le nostre congetture rimangono congetture e continuiamo a discutere per gioco e per passione. 
Ciò premesso:

(1) se “pensando” equivalesse a “temendo” il problema sembrerebbe risolto;
(2) tuttavia, “che non ne nascesse” trasformato in “esso (il rifiuto) avrebbe potuto provocare” (da congiuntivo imperfetto a condizionale passato), 
mi sembra una forzatura (basata su cosa? forse sulla nostra ignoranza della lingua italiana del Cinquecento, che poteva usare il congiuntivo imperfetto per esprimere il nostro condizionale passato?);
(3) inoltre, il “che” di “che non ne nascesse” (secondo il tuo ragionamento) dovrebbe essere lo stesso “che” di “pensando che”, ripetuto due volte.
(4) Che affascinante casino, caro Odysseus!

Francamente, la faccenda si fa sempre più complicata e io non ho gli strumenti per risolverla. 
Come dici in #31, potrebbe anche trattarsi di uno strafalcione di Machiavelli (mancanza dell’apodosi), chissà?, ma resta una congettura. 
Io confermo la mia sensazione che il “non” incriminato non è pleonastico. 
A questo punto mi rivolgerò ad un esperto. 
WW


----------



## Walt Whitman

Odysseus54 said:


> Ma anch'io - e' la spiegazione quello su cui si sta discutendo, non il significato.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi appoggio alla tua parafrasi :
> 
> 
> Al Senato la sua richiesta sembrò temeraria;
> tuttavia, pensando che ( causale = 'poiche' pensavano' - subordinata di primo grado )
> se vi si fosse opposto e il popolo ne fosse venuto a conoscenza, ( condizionale, subordinata di 3o )
> esso (il rifiuto) avrebbe potuto provocare qualche tumulto, invidia e disapprovazione nei confronti del Senato, ( oggettiva retta da 'pensando che', ma anche reggente della condizionale , sub di 2o )
> esso (il Senato) l’accettò. ( principale )
> 
> 
> dove pero' secondo me l'oggettiva e' costruita colla costruzione simile a " timeo ne " su cui ho gia' tanto pontificato. Costruzione paratattica/ottativa : "pensando : che non ne venisse ecc. ( augurio ) " ( simile alla costruzione "che non possa succederti mai ! " ecc )
> 
> Adesso pero' spero che qualcun'altro si inserisca e dica la sua.



Caro Odysseus,

poiché è sempre giusto dare a Cesare ciò che è di Cesare, ti comunico che le tue riflessioni sul periodo che stavamo tentando di analizzare, sono del tutto corrette. 
Tento di riassumere i punti che mi facevano scervellare:

(1) Machiavelli utilizzò il costrutto latino “timeo ne” (temo che), come hai giustamente intuito;
(2) il “che” introduttivo viene ripetuto più in là (“che non ne nascesse qualche tumulto”, ed è dunque lo stesso) per sottolineare la dipendenza di quella frase dalla subordinata di primo grado (si tratta di un espediente stilistico).

E’ stato bello e utile discutere e a mia parziale discolpa lasciami dire che:

(1) non ricordavo quel costrutto latino (lingua che purtroppo non ho studiato a scuola ma da autodidatta, e capisci bene che non è sempre facile coglierne tutte le sfumature);
(2) in un mio messaggio (#24) avevo ipotizzato che volesse dire “per paura che” usando la logica, ignaro del fatto che dietro vi fosse proprio quel costrutto;
(3) se nella frase di Machiavelli il “non” è davvero pleonastico, il senso rimane comunque che il Senato non rifiutò “per paura che” ne nascesse un tumulto
(ed è quanto ho sostenuto anche nella mia traduzione in inglese, #26).

Detto questo, anche wster in un certo senso aveva ragione quando si chiedeva come mai ci fosse un “non” non necessario nella frase di Machiavelli. 
E tutto stava nell’”equivalenza” tra “pensando” e “temendo” (che tu hai colto, Odysseus, senza esserne sicuro) e nella mia errata interpretazione del secondo “che” come causale. 
Bravissimo, comunque, Odysseus.
All’s well that ends well.
WW

PS. Spero davvero di non aver scritto qualche altra castroneria perché non vorrei rinfocolare il dibattito.


----------



## Odysseus54

You're too kind, WW - anyway, I had to take three aspirins after this little exercise


----------

